# Best Fingerless Gloves for MTB???



## Tjeep_1999 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've tried a friend's full fingered gloves and just can't bring myself to covert over to them. I don't like the feel of them when I ride and here in NC it gets hot. My current fingerless gloves are pretty cheap and are starting to fall apart though...

Anyone besides me riding w/ fingerless gloves? It looks like they are mostly marketed as road biking gloves. I'm looking for something that:

1. Has half fingers that don't bunch up around the palm
2. Durable 
3. Comfortable w/ some measure of padding

I know it's all opinion based, but if I can narrow it down to a few models that alone will be helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Tjeep_1999 (Dec 4, 2012)

Wow... Am I really the only one that rides w/ fingerless gloves??? I tried a few on this weekend and I'm leaning towards getting Garneau 12C Air Gel Cycling gloves... The stitching on them is great and the half fingers feel like they will stay in place. Super comfy.

I also picked up a pair of Fox Reflex Gel Bike full finger Gloves while I was running around trying on gloves and running other errands. They were my fav full fingered gloves comfort wise and the sale was good, but those might be going back. I just can't get used to the full glove feel. I'm probably good now, but wanted to post in case someone else had a similar question.


----------



## d365 (Jun 13, 2006)

I've completely switched to full fingered gloves all the time. They'er at their best when it's hot, and my hands are all sweaty... I live in GA. I have some Giros with nothing but mesh on the top side. Not much hotter, at all, compared to fingerless, and the grip when sweaty is no contest.


----------



## boomslang64 (Feb 18, 2015)

Chop the fingers off some gloves...


I don't really get fingerless gloves.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I still ride the fingerless gloves in all but winter, but I'm a relic from the 90s. I have 3 pairs: Bontrager, Pearl Izumi, and Specialized. I can't recommend a specific glove, as I've found that fit is a very personal thing and can vary even among brands. I'd suggest going to the LBS and trying some on. Make sure there aren't any spots that feel uncomfortable and buy a pair. If you're cheap like me, write the exact model down so you know what to look for online later (like winter when they have blowout sales).


----------



## Mad.Mtb (Aug 4, 2014)

I have a Specialized and Giro pair. Live in Phoenix so fingerless work for me. I have never tried full-finger gloves, but as my riding is getting more frequent, I would try them out.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

Full fingered all the time. In the heat, my fingers get sweaty and then start slipping off the bars. I have some old fingerless gloves, but haven't worn them in a couple years.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

For me point of wearing gloves is for some protect if I crash, so fingerless seems point less. So many full fingered that are still cool in summer that I just don't see a reason to go without.


----------



## Polishtea (Jan 6, 2014)

I wear fingerless gloves on my roadbike where full fingered gloves make it harder to grip properly. Gloves exist to protect, I'd never opt for fingerless on mountain bikes, I can still push all my phone buttons too. 

Even 100+ degree heat and 3,000ft climbing - I wear full fingered gloves and then put on a second pair when they soak through.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I think my full finger gloves I wear for XC are lighter than my road gloves.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

Polishtea said:


> Gloves exist to protect, I'd never opt for fingerless on mountain bikes, I can still push all my phone buttons too.


For me, gloves are only for grip.
I love my Specialized BG fingerless on the CX bike, but the palms slip on the carbon bar ends on the MTB.


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

I dig the Garneau fingerless gloves I use. Think they're actually roadbike gloves. In any case, for me, grip is a big part of it, but I also like having a bit of padding at the palm. There's also a couple of little tabs to get them off without any hassle.


----------



## aski (Oct 12, 2006)

I've had good luck using various weight lifting gloves I come across on clearance.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

woodchips said:


> I dig the Garneau fingerless gloves I use. Think they're actually roadbike gloves. In any case, for me, grip is a big part of it, but I also like having a bit of padding at the palm. There's also a couple of little tabs to get them off without any hassle.


I just converted to fingerless but they just arrived. Are these what you got? They will have their first test tomorrow. They fit well, they were dirt cheap lol and have some padding on the palm. I went cheap since I'm not sure I'll get used to them but given them a try.


----------

